

How to Hire Geeks, Brand Your Shop, and Beat the Talent Shortage - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2012/12/03/hiregeeks/

======
armored_mammal
"focusing too much on a narrow skill set contributes greatly to the perceived
skills shortage"

I'd say not just contributes greatly, but is pretty much responsible for 90%
of it. Employers aren't willing to find talented people and train them for a
month or so -- they think everyone should have been self trained on their
exact arbitrary technology stack and have a giant github of related projects.

This is how employers work: "Oh no! Talented applicant X doesn't have
experience with arbitrary framework Z, we better import someone from India
because we all know smart Americans can't learn something new in few weeks or
a month. Unless they're tech celebrities."

